# X10 Security system



## cralx2k (Aug 22, 2009)

Plumber101 said:


> I want to install some x10 cameras with motion devices.
> 
> I would like to have these devices notify me when there is motion, record to an e-mail account and be able to view anywhere with a PC.
> 
> ...


I think uViewIt will work. 

http://www.uviewit.com/our-product.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I read about a guy who set his house system up with a Twitter account for this. Not sure what he used for the communications device at home though.


----------



## Warden (Sep 27, 2009)

You can do way better than X10 stuff.... A fully hardwired system will never fail you!


----------

